# Webpage not displaying through Squid



## mbr661 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a simple Squid installation with LDAP authentication at home as an internet filter for the family. Everything is working great except that when we try to go to http://www.webkinz.com, we only get a blank page. If I bypass Squid the page displays fine.

The access.log has the following entries:

```
1248659568.234     99 192.168.75.122 TCP_MISS/304 437 GET http://www.webkinz.com/ - DIRECT/66.114.49.63 -
1248659568.252      0 192.168.75.122 TCP_DENIED/403 2374 GET http://www.webkinz.com/assets/scripts/detectFlash.js - NONE/- text/html
1248659568.253      1 192.168.75.122 TCP_DENIED/403 2374 GET http://www.webkinz.com/assets/stylesheets/splash.css - NONE/- text/html
1248659568.254      1 192.168.75.122 TCP_DENIED/403 2380 GET http://www.webkinz.com/assets/scripts/detectCookies.js - NONE/- text/html
```

Can somebody help me understand what these entries mean and what I need to do to correct this problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mbr661 (Jul 27, 2009)

My appologies, I forgot to mention my set up. I'm running FreeBSD 7.1 and Squid 3.0.15


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you added your IP range to an acl, and given that acl http_access?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

What does 'Internet Filter' mean? It looks like this site is blacklisted by something used for the filtering. If I look at how the denying of these URLs takes place, I'd say that the word 'ass' is filtered by a word blacklist.


----------



## mbr661 (Jul 30, 2009)

DutchDaemon,

Take "SOB" for example. I understand that if used in a blacklist it will filter words like sobrina or sobbing. That, I would expect and understand.

What you failed to read is that squid is not replaying with an "Access Denied" error page, it only provides a blank page.  This doesn't seem normal filtering behavior for squid.

Something else, besides acl statements, seems to be going on here that I cannot figure out, and that's what I need help with.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't fail to read "TCP_DENIED/403" in your access log, which is an "access denied" result code, whether an error page shows up or not. So the question remains: are you filtering on word lists?


----------



## mbr661 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, I have a blacklist with a bunch of words but no one has any simmilarity to webkinz.  Do you think Squid is filtering Flash or Javascript?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

Is the word 'ass' in it?


----------



## anomie (Aug 1, 2009)

@mbr661: As mentioned, it's best to trust what you see in access.log (rather than necessarily relying on client behaviour). I just wrote up a quick tip on how to troubleshoot ACLs.

I'd recommend following the steps there to determine which access control entry you are matching (and being denied by).


----------



## mbr661 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you both for your help, I did not have the word "ass" on the blacklist, but did have "/ass".  Scanning the list missed it, but using the instructions from anomie picked it up.

I'm greatful for your time!!


----------

